# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese keypad

## Chuvak

Can enyone tell me how the chinese keyboard looks like? If they have so many symbols, It must be very big or there is another way to type symbols  ::

----------


## ST

имхо она такая же как японская-т.е. стандартная 101 клавишная. пишешь по буквам звучание иероглифа (нихао например)-а винда заменяет его значком....

----------


## Chuvak

> имхо она такая же как японская-т.е. стандартная 101 клавишная. пишешь по буквам звучание иероглифа (нихао например)-а винда заменяет его значком....

 Тогда какой смысл в иероглифах? Не проще ли так и писать "нихао", и не париться с иероглифами? 
Не понимаю я этих китайцев!!!  ::

----------

